# Long hair - hot! Short hair - not!



## katie (Nov 18, 2010)

Jeff Buckley:

NOT!







HOT!






See


----------



## katie (Nov 18, 2010)

There isn't a picture he isn't hot in but here goes:

Johnny Depp


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 18, 2010)

No no no no no no NO!

Gerard Butler:

NOT:





HOT:





This second pic also prompts me to say... I like men with body hair  There's nothing more offputting than a man who shaves/waxes his chest!


----------



## katie (Nov 18, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> No no no no no no NO!
> 
> ...
> This second pic also prompts me to say... I like men with body hair  There's nothing more offputting than a man who shaves/waxes his chest!



Hmm I actually quite like the long haired pic 

I have to agree about body hair though! mm hairy men haha! I like a man who growns a beard the same day he shaves


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 18, 2010)

You got that the wrong way round BPD. I like the long hair version better, I could have so much fun running my fingers through it!

I'm with you on the body hair bit though. My OH is dead furry, in fact he has more fur than my teddy bear. Oooooh! Down Girl!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 18, 2010)

katie said:


> Hmm I actually quite like the long haired pic
> 
> I have to agree about body hair though! mm hairy men haha! I like a man who growns a beard the same day he shaves



Agreed on the beard thing. Nothing sexier than some stubble!

I stand firm - the short hair is much better. I like to have the longest hair in the relationship!

My OH used to have almost shoulder-length hair, but now has a no. 1 allover! I used to like long hair, but now not at all. I love when I run my hand over his head and it's all bristly


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 18, 2010)

Settle down ladies..................


----------



## katie (Nov 18, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Settle down ladies..................



I know, might have to go for a cold shower


----------



## bev (Nov 18, 2010)

I prefer bald or very close shaven - I think men with long hair look too feminine....Bev


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 18, 2010)

bev said:


> I prefer bald or very close shaven - I think men with long hair look too feminine....Bev



Hurrah! Another one for camp SHORT (the shorter the better)! I always liked you, Bev...


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 18, 2010)

Bradley Cooper (mmm!):

Long - NOT!






Short - HOT! ('Scuse the monkey - but check out the facial hair!!)


----------



## bev (Nov 18, 2010)

He looks so much better without hair - much more manly and rugged. I cannot bare 'men' wearing earrings, makeup, man bags, heels and I cannot stand 'little boy haircuts' eeeew....whatever happened to 'real' looking men....Bev


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 18, 2010)

bev said:


> He looks so much better without hair - much more manly and rugged. I cannot bare 'men' wearing earrings, makeup, man bags, heels and I cannot stand 'little boy haircuts' eeeew....whatever happened to 'real' looking men....Bev



And skinny jeans  Eurgh!


----------



## LisaLQ (Nov 18, 2010)

What about bald vs short hair?

Arnold vosloo - Hot:





Did I mention, hot?





Wurgh - NOT NOT NOT! NOOOOOO!





If you're losing it - shave it.  No quiffs or combovers please gents.  Fluffing it up doesn't make it grow back.


----------



## bev (Nov 18, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> What about bald vs short hair?
> 
> Arnold vosloo - Hot:
> 
> ...



Lovely face and body - but needs hair on the chest and needs to lose the jewellery.Bev


----------



## bev (Nov 18, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> And skinny jeans  Eurgh!



Alex wears skinny jeans - but he suits them because he's....well....skinny...he he. There is something terribly wrong if a man takes longer than a woman to get ready in the bathroom...Bev


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 18, 2010)

bev said:


> Lovely face and body - but needs hair on the chest and needs to lose the jewellery.Bev



Agreed!



bev said:


> Alex wears skinny jeans - but he suits them because he's....well....skinny...he he. There is something terribly wrong if a man takes longer than a woman to get ready in the bathroom...Bev



Agreed again! One of our close friends spends more time straightening his hair than I do on my entire routine (which includes shower, make-up, choosing outfit, drying & straightening hair...) It's just plain wrong!

I also like hairy legs  Especially with a kilt!


----------



## bev (Nov 18, 2010)

I also like hairy legs  Especially with a kilt!
__________________


SNAP - he he - I think we are getting into weard territory now - he he..Bev


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 18, 2010)

bev said:


> I also like hairy legs  Especially with a kilt!
> __________________
> 
> 
> SNAP - he he - I think we are getting into weard territory now - he he..Bev



Yes, maybe... Last I'll say is that I very much like weddings up here in Scotland 

This thread has really put a smile on my face. Anyone got anymore?


----------



## tracey w (Nov 18, 2010)

No piccies but have really enjoyed the thread


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 18, 2010)

Short hair and body fur? Damn but I'm in with a chance!


----------



## katie (Nov 18, 2010)

You are ruining my thread  All those men look better with longer hair!


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2010)

For me no hair and goatee, cant find a celeb like it but MMM.


----------



## katie (Nov 19, 2010)

Not! (as hot)







HOT!






Why hasnt Northerner been joining in with thread? I always add girls to his!!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 19, 2010)

Katie, you still have it backwards!

NOT:






HOT:






This settles it, no?


----------



## katie (Nov 19, 2010)

He is an exception to the rule


----------



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2010)

katie said:


> ...Why hasnt Northerner been joining in with thread? I always add girls to his!!



OK, Northerner - Hot!






Not!


----------



## katie (Nov 20, 2010)

Maybe you could grow it back?


----------



## bev (Nov 20, 2010)

katie said:


> Not! (as hot)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doesnt look nice in either - sorry Katie.Bev


----------



## katie (Nov 20, 2010)

He's gorgeous! And I first discovered him as a very hairy man in Girl, Interrupted. Still thought he was hot!


----------



## LisaLQ (Nov 23, 2010)

He looks like the bearded lady.

Give me some GRRR manly men any day.  Chest fluff essential.  Not too much though.


----------

